# P-Cable Edge guide as circle jig?



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

A while back our esteemed and learned colleague Bob3j posted a note about using the P-Cable edge guide (a marvelous tool) as a circle jig. I meant to download his comments and pix for my files of "good stuff" but forgot.
Is is possible it could show up again, with pix and hints on how to do it right the FIRST time so as to not butcher up a nice $35 guide?
With all due appreciation.:help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Here's some of them ,others may be found in a post for James..but it will take me a bit to find that post..he was making a cir.jig if I recall 

=========



sourdough said:


> A while back our esteemed and learned colleague Bob3j posted a note about using the P-Cable edge guide (a marvelous tool) as a circle jig. I meant to download his comments and pix for my files of "good stuff" but forgot.
> Is is possible it could show up again, with pix and hints on how to do it right the FIRST time so as to not butcher up a nice $35 guide?
> With all due appreciation.:help:


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you Bob. I'm sure other folks appreciate seeing this great idea again too!! I recall being puzzled by the wood pieces but now I understand they are to elevate the guide up to the height of the router base.
Without having used it yet this appears to me to be an excellent way to cut circles when a guy is not cutting a dozen circles every day or just needs to grab something to cut a quick circle.
Great innovative thinking! Thanks again.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh. A final point. I believe you used a sharpened 1/4" bolt or machine screw as your pivot, locked above and below edge guide? Easy off and on when you need it, right.
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Right on 

===



sourdough said:


> Oh. A final point. I believe you used a sharpened 1/4" bolt or machine screw as your pivot, locked above and below edge guide? Easy off and on when you need it, right.
> Thanks.


----------

